# Batch: del nur ausführen wenn zu löschende Daei in anderem Verzeichnis vorhanden.



## Exituz23 (9. April 2007)

MAl eine Frage. Ich hab mir eine kleine Batchdatei geschrieben, die mir meinen Desktop bereinigt. Zum Beispiel .doc oder .txt in Ordner verschiebt wo sie hingehören. Das funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut.

So nun möch ich die Batchdatei in einer Endlosschleife laufen lassen. So das es alles immer wieder automatisch passiert. Problem ist nur folgendes: Ich bereinige in dem ich die Dateien erst kopiere und sie dann vom Desktop entferne. Nur angenommen meine Batch befindet sich gerade beim Löschen, dann wird eine Datei die ich gerade auf dem Desktop packe gelöscht bevor sie kopiert wrd. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob man Dateien vom Löschen exkludieren kann die sich noch nicht in einem bestimmten Ordner befinden.

Das heißt wenn z.B. die datei Test.txt noch nicht in dem Textordner ist, wird sie auch nicht vom Desktop entfernt.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. April 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht gehts auch einfacher: Hast du schonmal versucht anstatt von "copy" mit "move" zu arbeiten?

bye
Andreas


----------

